# Visualisierung und Protokollierung



## Keeper (15 Mai 2006)

Hallo!!!
alles zusammen. Im Moment beschäftige ich mich mir der Regelung, Visualisierung und Archivierung von Temperaturmeßkurven. 
Bisher wurde dieses mit einem externen Regler Temperatur und Speichert die zu den einzelnen Zeitpunkten an den Fühlern anliegenden Werte.

Nun meine Frage:
All diese Schritte sind doch auch mit einer reinen SPS Lösung zu realisieren, oder?
Welche Systemzusammenstellung würdet ihr Empfehlen oder verwendet ihr.
Das Hauptproblem sehe ich in der Visualisierung und archivierung der Meßwerte.
Wie geht ihr dort vor.

MfG Keeper


----------



## plc_tippser (15 Mai 2006)

Ich habe noch kein SCADA-System kennengelernt, welches keine Datenbankfunktion mit sich bringt.

Bei geringen Datenmengen, könnte man natürlich auch die Daten für einen kurzen Zeitraum in der SPS ablegen. Je nach Anforderung.

püt


----------



## MSB (15 Mai 2006)

Protokollieren kann man allgemein auch mit den meisten Bediengeräten,
also Trendkurven wenigstens sollten die meisten können.

Praktisch hast du da die Quahl der Wahl vom einfachen 6 Zoll Bediengerät bis hin zum mehrfach redundant aufgebauten Visualisierungssystem (WinCC, Intouch und noch endlos viel andere).

WinCC und Intouch dürften wenigstens in der Kategorie Visualisierung noch mit am häufigsten anzutreffen sein.

Bei den Bediengeräten gibt es Hersteller wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Device (6 Juni 2006)

*Messkurven...*

Hallo, (erstes Posting...grins)

Also Ich habe hier ein Touchpanel von Pro-face im Einsatz. (Ohne SPS)
Ich Messe und Visualisiere daß ganze auf dem Panel mit Zugriff auf einen SQL-Server von Microsoft. Hier kann man sehr schön die 2. serielle Schnittstelle des Gerätes nutzen um seine eigene Ansteuerung von Temperaturmodulen zu machen (Guck mal unter www.greisinger.de;- Easybus) Daß Protokoll ist sehr einfach und es lassen sich bis zu 250 Geräte im Bus ansprechen.
Zusätzlich kann man auch die internen Wortadressen des Panels nutzen (8000 Worte).
Unter anderem kann man die Daten sehr gut in einem (oder mehreren) Trenddiagramm darstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Device


----------

